# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi Türkler Tarafindan Gelistirilen Sosyal Medya Sitesi

## ahmetbr61

Merhaba Arkadaşlar

Penpaland, çevrimiçi yazışma, kültürel etkileşim,yabancı dil öğrenme ve fotoğraf, dosya ve video paylaşım imkanı sunan ücretsiz bir sosyal ağ sitesidir.

penpaland.com adresinden kendinize pratik yapmak için bir dil arkadaşı edinebilirsiniz.

Henüz yeni bir oluşum olduğundan eksiklerimiz olabilir şimdiden affınıza sığınıyorum, geribildirim yaparak sitemizin iyileştirilmesine katkıda bulunabilirsiniz.

Saygılarımla
16806900_770200149798298_4206976965063111489_n.jpg

----------

